
Did something break in Chrome/Mac? - davewiner
http://threads2.scripting.com/2013/april/appleEventToBrowser
======
hmottestad
In the terminal:

    
    
      open "http://www.google.com"
    

As an alternative.

------
mkr-hn
Preemptive: "I'm not trying to make news, this is just a question."

~~~
davewiner
Yes -- that's true -- I'm trying to solve a problem that I have.

